# "Parent" Node eines Attributes



## TorstenM1979 (22. Nov 2022)

Hallo,

ich arbeite an einer Art XML-Editor und möchte vorhandene Attribute einer Node löschen können. Laut Javadoc hat ein Attribute kein Parent, ergo bekomme ich für 
	
	
	
	





```
var parent = selectedAttribute.getParentNode();
```
null zurück. An der Programmstelle, an der ich das Attribut aus der XML Struktur löschen möchte, habe aber NUR die Instanz des Attributes. Irgendwie muss doch herauszufinden sein, zu welchem Tag dieses Attribute gehört? Ich habe keine Lust die XML Struktur jedesmal neu zu parsen um die antsprechende Instanz zu finden.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

VG Torsten


----------



## Robert Zenz (22. Nov 2022)

`Attr.getOwnerElement()`?


----------



## TorstenM1979 (23. Nov 2022)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank Robert, das hat geholfen ;-)


VG Torsten


----------

